# Sneezing rooster



## chelseyweezi (Sep 10, 2013)

My rooster has been sneezing for about 3 weeks now. For the first week he was horse sounding. I treated the whole flock with some vitamin mix for sick farm animals I got from the local farm store that you place in water. I've been treating them for about 2 weeks. He is no longer horse but continues to sneeze. Should I be worried? Is there anything else I can give him?


----------



## teenytinychickens (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish I had the answer to this. My pet serama rooster who lives in the tiled portions of my house has been sneezing for about 5 weeks. I ve put an antibiotics in his water, fed him garlic, which has worked for me for many things.
I couldn't get him to eat tumeric.
He sneezes about once an hour during the day, then at night maybe once every 15 mins for about two hours with o occasional multiple sneezes. When he puts himself to bed, on a family members shoulder he'll sneeze quite a bit, and every so often pull his head back and gives a little gulp reminding me of trying to breath when I have the flu. Once he's very asleep he'll tuck his head and not sneeze again until waking. He eats fine, in fact he comes begging for "treats" a few times a day. All other functionality seems fine. No ***** eyes, snotty nose or lethargy.

I'm at a loss. I don't want to lose our dear pet, by stating to shrug it off and one day its worse or shows as a symptom of something else. Oh yes, he often will shake his head after a sneeze.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine sneeze when they get layer crumble. So I give layer pellets and they don't sneeze.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Way more information is needed. Environment conditions can cause it, switching to a different bedding, something stuck in the nares. 

A good example is what jn2wv said about switching feed fixed theirs.


----------

